# Wenn die Frau sagt nur 1 Kiste Bier pro Fussballspiel???? Sch... egal



## DER SCHWERE (6 Juni 2012)

:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:​


----------



## Punisher (6 Juni 2012)

clever


----------



## MetalFan (6 Juni 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (6 Juni 2012)

oder kroatisches bier, da haben die mollen teilweise 1,5 l fassungsvermögen. da reicht dann auch mal ein träger, um über den abend zu kommen


----------



## handyman (6 Juni 2012)

Da würde ich lieber verdursten bevor ich die Herforder Plürre trinken würde.


----------



## Max100 (7 Juni 2012)

Für den Transport der Kiste brauchtse ja einen Tieflader


----------



## krawutz (7 Juni 2012)

Max100 schrieb:


> Für den Transport der Kiste brauchtse ja einen Tieflader



Wieso das ? Dem Titel kann man doch entnehmen, dass er eine Frau hat.


----------



## coku2803 (9 Juni 2012)

Die trägt doch schon den Kühlschrank


----------

